# Top Fuel Dragster coming from AW???



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Cool.:thumbsup: AW's on a roll. They should revive the "blue" drag arms to go with it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is that one of fordcowboys resin bodies? Looks good Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tell me more! I'm liking that!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That is looking good. I guess these would run on 24 volts?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they'll run on 24 volts. I believe it's your standard 4gear just with a different body. I had a 4 gear in a proxy drag race recently and it went 1.15 at 10.30mph on 13.8 volts. I could only imagine what it would have done on 22 volts. These look pretty promising, I've been wanting a Top Fuel dragster, just haven't found a body yet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/scottman2010/AWTopFuel.jpg


NOW... I "Want" a DRAGSTER !!!!:thumbsup:

DROOL< DROOL...
Bubba 123


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

hopefully these will be released in the October/November area.

Item# SC233/48 NHRA (4 Gear Release 6) There are 8 cars in this
program.

John Force Ford Mustang Funny Car
Courtney Force Ford Mustang Funny Car
Mike Neff Ford Mustang Funny Car
Bob Tasca Ford Mustang Funny Car
Tim Wilkerson Ford Mustang Funny Car
Matt Hagan Funny Car
Shane Gray Pro Stock
V. Gaines Pro Stock


Item # SC245/48 NHRA Top Fuel Dragsters (4 Gear Release 7)

Tony Schumacher U.S. Army TFD
Larry Dixon AL Anabi TFD
Brandon Bernstein Copart TFD
Spencer Massey Fram TFD


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very,very nice!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are looking very promising. I think AW has hit on something here.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I only hope the dragster pictured is a proto type . If not , I don't see a quality car here .

The funny cars and prostockers were great but this dragster in the picture looks like a Cherrio's give away .

I'm not being controvercial , I just expected more .

Gonzo


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well considering the car is white and blue plastic and it has no chrome or decals, I think it's a pretty safe bet this is not a production sample...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

since nobody has asked yet,......where did the picture/body come from?.....inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> since nobody has asked yet,......where did the picture/body come from?.....inquiring minds want to know!



Johnny I couldn't find any pics myself. But it looks remarkably like s copy of the JL Easter that foedcowboys did a copy of.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I picked it up from a different site... Looks Plausible enough to be theirs considering they have done other mockups in similar fashion. i.e. the funny cars cast in black & red...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I picked it up from a different site... Looks Plausible enough to be theirs considering they have done other mockups in similar fashion. i.e. the funny cars cast in black & red...


Wow cool Dan. I hope they get em to us soon!!!

I'm thinking I need a few sets lol


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah im ready to see how they look and perform. thanks for the tip


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just that much more motivation to get my drag strip set up!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sitting on pins & needles waiting to see what Dash comes out with next for a drag car !!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Reaper said:


> I'm sitting on pins & needles waiting to see what Dash comes out with next for a drag car !!!



Is this a fact Reaper?

BTW where ya been? Doing the summer thang?


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Is this a fact Reaper?
> 
> BTW where ya been? Doing the summer thang?


We moved so all of my slot car stuff is stacked ceiling high in the garage. Might be able to get some stuff out in a month or two and start working on bodies again. Still gotta setup a workbench area.

Kids are in school now so lots of time spent shuttling them around. Summertime has definately won out on where/what I do with my time nowdays. It was great having some time with the kids this summer.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Stopped by My local Hobby Lobby Store today and looked at the empty hooks for Aw products. At the top was a peg for" Top Fuel Dragsters" and another hook at the bottom for NHRA Funny Cars so It sounds like these cars will be available Soon . Maybe By Christmas?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Reaper glad your enjoying your time with the kids. Soon they will be onto they're own lives then its it slot time LOL!!


Clyde I hope your right. ya just never know with AW.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

More stuff related to this thread...

•SC233 4Gear Release 6 NHRA (available late September 2011)
•SRS240 Scooby Doo Race Set (available late October 2011)
•SRS242 Force/Height Pro Racing Drag Strip (available late October 2011)
•SRS243 Batman Race Set (available late October 2011)
•SRS244 Chevy 100th Anniversary Race Set (available late October 2011)
•SC236 Thunderjet Release 9 (available late October 2011)
•SC245 Top Fuel Dragsters (available late October 2011)
•SC245 Thunderjet Release 8 FLAMES (available late November 2011)
•SC235 Racing Rigs (KISS Tour Bus) (available late November 2011)
•CP??? Matco Top Fuel Dragster Dragstrip (available ???? 2011)
•SRS241 Tom Daniels Pro Racing Drag Strip (available late February 2012)


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Another pic. Solid front wheels and a guide about half way down the body???? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Fuel-Dr...33498?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item5ae22ca5da


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

That looks like a guide pin half way down, looks like a seperate piece on the white one, but molded in on the blue one.....With the A/W track being so narrow could be there are two on the car so they don't get tangled up with one another.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Piccy...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*If it is...?*



gonegonzo said:


> I only hope the dragster pictured is a proto type . If not , I don't see a quality car here .
> 
> The funny cars and prostockers were great but this dragster in the picture looks like a Cherrio's give away .
> 
> ...


Yeah Gonz,

The full on side shot leaves me with an awful lot of questions. Like any narrow waisted body design, AND THAT INCLUDES DRAGSTERS, there will be some dimension of the power package that screws up the works asthetically. Like shopping at Walmart, there's just too much hanging out of the spandex for my taste.

While I agree that the funny car release was great hit; slapping your sisters tricycle wheels on a plank dont make it a soap box racer, any more than cramming a clunky outdated four gear chassis up the crack of that nicely scaled top fueler makes it a dragster. Note the 2 scale feet of ground clearance??? I've seen prarie schooners with better stance than that. :freak:

Unless they scale it up and make some room between the rear wheels it's always gonna look like an add on...If they do scale it up then the lane spacing of their track is wonked...I'm guessing it's why the original AFX designers chose to style the dragsters of their era as "concept models" with full coachwork.

Per usual I'm crosswise in the breech. Like you gonzo, not only do I expect something more, I'd really like to see something new. Yet again riding the coat tails of the original engineers and trying to squeeze one more drop out of well milked cow. What I REALLY find interesting, is the idea that the original designers couldnt or wouldnt gamble on such an offering to the kids of the era, yet almost 40 years later someone is gonna do it anyway and offer it to that same bunch of 50 and 60 year old kids.

So my question is, has the bar really been lowered that much; or are we so starved for something new that we'll accept darn near anything. 

Que up the apologists and the oompah bands, I'll shut the hell up and go back to lurking on this one.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I see what you mean Bill, but I think you hit the nail on the head. They're trying to squeeze as much as they can out of what they already have. A souped up Slimline would be awesome don't you think? How about an inline motor turned 90 degrees using the can-less set up. 

I for one will accept these and work on them to make them more realistic. Isn't that part of the fun for you too Bill?? I already have a better looking engine lined up... Not to mention real wheels for the front...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naturally I'm licken' my chops to whittle some fueler!

Clyde-o-mites Tyco Harley motor concept is pure genius. Look for it soon in one of my rails!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> So my question is, has the bar really been lowered that much; or are we so starved for something new that we'll accept darn near anything.


Wow, they're not even out yet, and we're cutting them to shreads!!! :drunk:

I'll go with the second option on your question Bill. 
I agree they may have picked the wrong chassis for this build.
You would think a Tjet chassis would bolt in with a lot cleaner look.
They really are into that 4gear for some reason. What happened to the superIII?
Oh well, I do like the oversized tires on this one.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

D'Oh!...not a total shred Rich. There's always hope.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Im just looking at the pics and trying to figure out how to mount it to a Tjet, maybe add a front axle with rims n tires


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Confirmation Pix*

Here's some long awaited Production Pix....


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice, Ralph. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow they look so much better all decaled up!!!!

Huge difference. Now I really am getting excited to get em!!

Thanks Ralph. PS I got my package today.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Good-Bad or inbetween? The point is as it has been since Jl/Polar Lights ,round2 Auto world started producing Ho scale slot cars should be a shining light for us all. The fact someone will put up thier capital on hobby which quite frankly has seen it glory days come and pass . Should be a moment of pleasure not brow beating ( bad choice of words I know). I may not be thier biggest fan but I am a customer and am glad someone addressed the drag racing faction of this hobby on a commercial scale. And continues to feed that segment with new products. Whats next? Pro Stock Motorcycle??? HMMMM
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow.. I'm gonna have to sell some of my customs to pay for those...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I gotta say, they look pretty good!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm gonna have some fun with those!!!!!!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can not wait till they come out Nice!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I will certainly buy a set!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Hmm...now if I can just figure out how to make those tires smoke.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Tjetsgrig arms*



tjetsgrig said:


> I'm gonna have some fun with those!!!!!!


Is there a picture of the rear? Because we all know if Jim starts having fun they will need Wheel bars for sure. Jim What are you winding to make that front end come off the ground? What Just pm you for are needs?
Thanks John F


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

sidejobjon said:


> Is there a picture of the rear? Because we all know if Jim starts having fun they will need Wheel bars for sure. Jim What are you winding to make that front end come off the ground? What Just pm you for are needs?
> Thanks John F


John.....with the front end out as far as it is and poly mags, you probably won't need a wheelie bar......

PM me with your needs!!!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Honest to God guys - this is fantastic ! The last time anyone could get a TF car was when the Meads made kits. These are a huge plus to those of us that are drag racing slotheads and especially for the folks that don't want to take the time to paint & decal or for some that just can't. Painted & decaled and ready to go and have some fun in our living room on a AW drag track that costs about $100 and even has win lights. Just building a custom drag track is a huge expense let alone plumbing it for timing lights - the cost overall can easily go over $1000 when completed. I enjoyed mine tremendously when it was up & running and I sure miss it now but even that AW cheapie setup is a blast to play with.
I for one will buy all of the cars as keepers and then buy another set to beat the hell on the drag strip with my son. I want him to grow up experiencing what I did as a kid as we drag raced cars in the hallway of our home on a snap together Aurora track.
Glad to see AW hiking the bar higher to the benefit of us all - any and all stuff is welcome from my perspective. I'm also glad that they used a standard type of chassis so that parts are interchangable with the TON of other t-jet pars that I've accumulated over the years.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These are very cool. It's great to see a dedicated and totally committed slot car manufacturer catering to the needs of our little hobby. There are so many other ways that they could be investing their money that would yield a better ROI. Whether you agree or disagree with the things AutoWorld tries to accomplish you have to admire the fact that they are producing products that they obviously love and in doing so they are creating a lot of interest in a hobby that so many know so little about. They are trying very hard to appeal to both the nostalgic collectors with classic and legacy focused products but are also trying to be innovative and forward looking to newer collectors with modern products like the pro stocks, funny cars, and top fuel dragsters. I think that are doing an exceptional job and I appreciate their efforts and will continue to buy their products that appeal to me.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Its amazing that its been 38 years since Aurora AFX dragsters were introduced and today's new AW dragsters. Almost 4 decades! Hats off to Auto World for bringing store bought drag racing back to the hobby! I will but hem all!

It would be great if AW would come out with some kind of sound mechanism to go along with the strips!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am glad AW is bringing back drag racing. I just wish more were T-Jets. The Dodges and the Studebaker F/C are two of my favorites. Now an altered wheelbase Dodge would be very kool! Of course ANY S/S 60's MoPar would be awesome!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Two questions:

Do today's dragsters have black front and rear wheels along with black wing supports?

Wasn't the Little Red Wagon Dodge truck to be released by AW?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

